# Either Soft99 Fusso or Bilt Hamber Double speed wax



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I've decided after reading reviews that I would like to try one of these waxes next. Have loads of polishes and glazes but not much wax. Which one would be 
More suited 

I like to wax every 2/3 months roughly 
Car is garaged Most nights 
Wash at least once every 2 weeks ( Car that is )
Just bought some pre wash citrus cleaner so hoping the wax will last with this product)

Honda Civic Type R 

Thank you


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Either - many people have different opinions - just choose one you like the description of.

But..... these will last more than 3 months so you might have to go for something else.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

If they last longer that's absolute fine. Torn between the two as they both have good reviews


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Double Speed-wax. Cheaper and superb sheeting properties. Manufacturer also on of the best.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the input 

Think I'll have to go with Bilt Hamber , always liked there products


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fusso isn't a wax but sealant. If you like using Glazes then Fusso isn't worth using as it doesn't work very well on top of a glaze.

Double speed is more of a hybrid with T1 Carnauba wax & polymer ingredients. Would work much better over a glaze.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Yea I like glazes so I think that will eliminate Fusso for sure 

Perfect guys thank you


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Easy choice of Bilt hamber for me

A product that stands up to its claims


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Im will say BH DWS. Which glaze are you gonna use?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I have Poorboys black hole / megs #7 at the moment


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Buy both cheap enough both great


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Spike85 said:


> I have Poorboys black hole / megs #7 at the moment


You can use either over blackhole but none over megs#7 due to its oily nature. None will bond well over #7. Best to apply wax over that one.

But anything should be good over Blackhole.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Perfect thank you


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Both I find are similar, both sit best on bare paint (or Cleaner Fluid) and both offer very similar water behaviour and durability. Either or really, I like them both a lot.


----------

